# No more Tuna for me :(



## maketheface (Jan 22, 2013)

I love tuna but for some reason I can no longer eat it, I get the worst diarrhea ever. All day yesterday and today. It first happened a couple of months ago had a omelette with tuna, and had a dodgy stomach for a day or two after. So I wasn't to sure if it were the eggs or tuna. About a week later I had some more and again a dodgy stomach but nothing coming out (if you get what I'm saying). So I laid off it for while and had some at the weekend to which I am regretting big time!!!

Anybody think to why this is happening?


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

No diarrhea, just an unsettled stomach more or less everyday.

It's a bugger really as tuna is so easy and convenient.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

I love tuna, made myself sick of it last year after literally eating it every day and night for 7 months

can't beat tuna, mayo & onion sandwiches though :drool:


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

tinned or fresh?


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

I developed a similar issue with cashews - I didn't act on it until I done a wet fart and left a stain on a cafe seat. I was surrounded by work colleagues at the time. NOT PLEASANT.

I remember sitting in the bogs trying to scrub my trousers with hand soap and water thinking maybe they didn't notice. But realistically they were probably like "Holy sh!t did he just sh!t his pants?"


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

comfla said:


> I developed a similar issue with cashews - I didn't act on it until I done a wet fart and left a stain on a cafe seat. I was surrounded by work colleagues at the time. NOT PLEASANT.
> 
> I remember sitting in the bogs trying to scrub my trousers with hand soap and water thinking maybe they didn't notice. But realistically they were probably like "Holy sh!t did he just sh!t his pants?"


Lol


----------



## maketheface (Jan 22, 2013)

Tinned


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

comfla said:


> I developed a similar issue with cashews - I didn't act on it until I done a wet fart and left a stain on a cafe seat. I was surrounded by work colleagues at the time. NOT PLEASANT.
> 
> I remember sitting in the bogs trying to scrub my trousers with hand soap and water thinking maybe they didn't notice. But realistically they were probably like "Holy sh!t did he just sh!t his pants?"


Whahahahahaha!!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

i can't believe people eat so much tinned tuna. Not only is a poverty version of real tuna steaks, the amount of mercury in each serving is worrying. I'm actually surprised more people don't get more ill more often


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> i can't believe people eat so much tinned tuna. Not only is a poverty version of real tuna steaks, the amount of mercury in each serving is worrying. I'm actually surprised more people don't get more ill more often


What...... I've been eating more or less a tin every day for years like 4/5 Haha and I never get ill!! Was on two tins a day at one point!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

I like mine drained and just with black pepper! Never had nasty sh1ts from it though, think that might be something else


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Every time you tried it, was it the same multipack? or different tins?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i eat 2-3 tins a day and dont have any problems, tuna,sweetcorn, spring onion and mayo. lovely


----------



## maketheface (Jan 22, 2013)

Different tins


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> i can't believe people eat so much tinned tuna. Not only is a poverty version of real tuna steaks, the amount of mercury in each serving is worrying. I'm actually surprised more people don't get more ill more often


Maybe because in the real world some people can't afford to buy steaks as you can get a tin for 59p.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

lickatsplit said:


> tinned or fresh?


Fresh tuna is so nice  might just buy some for dinner tonight


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> Fresh tuna is so nice  might just buy some for dinner tonight


Try this.

6 table spoons of soy.

juice of one lime

crushed garlic

some grated ginger

table spoon of money.

mix up and marinade for an hour or longer.

griddle to rare. Enjoy.

The marinade can be re-used a few times too


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Can't say I enjoy fresh tuna, prefer tinned


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> i can't believe people eat so much tinned tuna. Not only is a poverty version of real tuna steaks, the amount of mercury in each serving is worrying. I'm actually surprised more people don't get more ill more often


ermmm Mercury is in tuna whether tinned or tuna steaks ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

I like tuna in sunflower oil I eat a can for my lunch, lovely stuff.  Doesn't upset me tbh, good deal on atm, 2 cans for 2 quid.


----------



## Hmob (Mar 12, 2013)

I hit the same wall with eggs  they dont upset my stomach at all just really struggle with eating them after pounding 6 of them a day for what feels like years.


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

I'd worry about too much mercury from so much tuna. I think 2 to 3 cans per week should be the limit.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Said it before and al say it again, Tuna mixed with sweet potato is lovely.....no sh!itty @rse here tbh.....


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I just did a fair amount of research, these are the key and surprising infor.

1) Tinned tuna has less mercury per unit than fresh tuna steaks or restaurant grade tuna. This is because tinned is from smaller fish that have had less exposure in their diet due to age (this surprised me)

2) Ideally get yellow fin and avoid albacore (especially children and pregnant women)

3) Tinned salmon is a great alternative with less mercury in general than all types of tuna.

4) it's worth being aware like most tinned foods there are lots of additives in tinned fish. Especially sodium

Make of that what you will!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

comfla said:


> I developed a similar issue with cashews - I didn't act on it until I done a wet fart and left a stain on a cafe seat. I was surrounded by work colleagues at the time. NOT PLEASANT.
> 
> I remember sitting in the bogs trying to scrub my trousers with hand soap and water thinking maybe they didn't notice. But realistically they were probably like "Holy sh!t did he just sh!t his pants?"


I bet you were walking backwards all day with your hands behind you.:laugh:

You should have "accidently" slipped in a puddle and made sure you fell down @rse first to disguise the nutty skidmark.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

The Vegetarian said:


> I bet you were walking backwards all day with your hands behind you.:laugh:
> 
> You should have "accidently" slipped in a puddle and made sure you fell down @rse first to disguise the nutty skidmark.


Oh mate you have no idea.... sat down for the rest of the office day, left the office last haha...

It was literally water and chunks of nut....it was really really odd


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

comfla said:


> Oh mate you have no idea.... sat down for the rest of the office day, left the office last haha...
> 
> It was literally water and chunks of nut....it was really really odd


Thanks for sharing


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> So now your posh a$$ self looks like a bit of a plank after going on about poverty tuna (tinned to us normal people) will make you ill when infact its your stupidly overpriced same difference food. DOH!!!!!!!!


wow. U mad!

I look into the science behind things. There's a lot of contradicting stuff out there and I read about 20 articles (and not all them disagreed with my old opinion) to help the guys on UK-muscle to have the right information. I think it shows I have the humility to admit when I made a mistake and my willingness to help others.

Eating Albacore tuna daily would represent a health risk. And regular tuna can be dangerous if you have sensitivities

and [email protected] me being posh. Just because I can afford not to low rent processed food, doesn't mean I'm posh. It just means I have standards and enjoy the taste of good food.

The good news is that even with tuna steaks, especially as it's yellow fin I run no risk eating it weekly either and that works out to be far far far less mercury that eating a tin of tuna a day.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

bobbydrake said:


> Thanks for sharing


Now you know how protein bars are made.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> The one and only reason I have been ar$ey with you is due to the word "poverty". Some of us live in near enough poverty mate so to use the word while describing tinned tuna is a bit silly don't you think. And to me when your talking down to people about what you can afford and we can't makes you sound pretty arrogant wouldn't you say. And what are most arrogant people.........Posh!!!!


Wow, just wow. Strong sweeping cultural assumption there. I suppose all black people are criminals too


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> WOAH!!!!! Don't start a racist thread here please I find it very offensive. A quick question aswell.....how do you know I am not black? Just out of interest.
> 
> Also it isn't a "strong sweeping cultural assumption" it is from previous experience having dealt with all different walks of life though my life especially the one's that boost about what they can afford and what us mere mortals can't.
> 
> Sorry to the OP about this but the guy is a ********


"Most arrogant people are posh" isn't a cultural sweeping statement?

I just wanted to put what you said in context. Defining behavior linking class to attitude is no different than linking it race. You need to take a sip of your own medicine pal


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

This is so UKM, someone talks about tuna and the hate starts. Oh Lord what is going on with this forum?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

How about 'Council Telly'

Dont get butthurt now. Its the web!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

OMG

a couple of years ago it was a regular in my diet, tuna and mayo sandwich.

I just ate a big Tuna sandwich one day and I got the worst food poisoning in my life, its was beyond horrible, it felt like my guts were going to come out every time I breathed, seriously.

Any medication I took just foamed out my mouth and water felt like drinking poison and sicked it back up.

Had it for about 7 days and lost 1 stone (was lean at the time too, made me look like a marathon runner)

Ive never touched it again lol and never will, I can remember the feeling to this day aarrgghhh.

Since then Ive seen some food documentaries involving Tuna *AND ITS DISGUSTING*


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Like I said its from my experience with people of higher classes than myself. I am a very proud chav, tracksuit the works and find that when dealing with upperclass (posh) people they are very arrogant to me. This is why I feel that way I am not saying all are but most yes.
> 
> Also you are not putting what I said in to context as 1 is racist and illegal (yours) and the other (mine) is merely an opinion based on experience!


maybe it's people looking down on you because of ****ty attitude, not what class you consider yourself or others to be. There's a term called inverted snobbery that applies here very well ironically.

And **** me, you are trying to throw a class war about a tuna steak, which costs less that big mac to buy


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@simonthepieman and @paulandabbi

Well this is a pointless bitch tiff from the two of you, at least have a proper fall out ffs


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

what was it in sunflower oil or brine ? or spring water ?

Some people develop an intolerance to the high salt content, or the carrying agent ie oils water etc , I would try it with rye bread or a bulking agent to see if that helps.I personally dont recommend tuna ,there are many better forms of protein available with excellent omegas in.

Kaza


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Tuna can contain a poison called Histidine, if the fish is stored above a certain temperature before being canned it converts to Biogenic amine. This can happen if those who harvest the fish do not perhaps abide by the usual hygiene standards whilst it is on the boat.

It would be interesting to know if it is a certain brand that has caused this issue. If so perhaps they need to know about it.

The symptoms of this poisoning include nausea,fever, vomiting etc.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> Tuna can contain a poison called Histidine, if the fish is stored above a certain temperature before being canned it converts to Biogenic amine. This can happen if those who harvest the fish do not perhaps abide by the usual hygiene standards whilst it is on the boat.
> 
> It would be interesting to know if it is a certain brand that has caused this issue. If so perhaps they need to know about it.
> 
> The symptoms of this poisoning include nausea,fever, vomiting etc.


This sounds like the problem I had, just on an extreme level.

It wasant the usual green tin brand, it was another decent looking one, but it was years ago so wont matter.

I would eat Tuna steak, just havent come across it or bought it, its Tune in a tin that makes me guguuuaaaaa. You guys need to watch the documentaries on it, its RAW.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Poke said:


> This sounds like the problem I had, just on an extreme level.
> 
> It wasant the usual green tin brand, it was another decent looking one, but it was years ago so wont matter.
> 
> I would eat Tuna steak, just havent come across it or bought it, its Tune in a tin that makes me guguuuaaaaa. You guys need to watch the documentaries on it, its RAW.


What is "guguuuaaaaa"? And what does "its RAW" mean? I dont understand what you're trying to tell us...


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Cactus87 said:


> What is "guguuuaaaaa"? And what does "its RAW" mean? I dont understand what you're trying to tell us...


thats just what noise I made when thinking about eating it due to my experience haha, seriously it makes me gag thinking about it now, I used to eat it every day though and be fine with it.

Lol, pulled off urban dictionary;



> raw
> 
> 1. hardcore, wrong, disgusting, rough, gross, TMI
> 
> ...


----------



## dannyboy23 (Mar 27, 2013)

when I used to have regular tuna cans I ended with bleeding gums... could tuna make you more prone to mouth infections?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

dannyboy23 said:


> when I used to have regular tuna cans I ended with bleeding gums... could tuna make you more prone to mouth infections?


No I imagine the cans are cutting your gums.


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

maketheface said:


> I love tuna but for some reason I can no longer eat it, I get the worst diarrhea ever. All day yesterday and today. It first happened a couple of months ago had a omelette with tuna, and had a dodgy stomach for a day or two after. So I wasn't to sure if it were the eggs or tuna. About a week later I had some more and again a dodgy stomach but nothing coming out (if you get what I'm saying). So I laid off it for while and had some at the weekend to which I am regretting big time!!!
> 
> Anybody think to why this is happening?


What brand are you eating? I used to get a "bad stomach" when I was eating a well known own brand supermarkets tuna, but now I use john smiths and have at least a tin a day with no issues.


----------



## maketheface (Jan 22, 2013)

John West mate


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Eaten everyday, twice a day for the last 6 years!

Apart from cheat days when I have them ofc. Or Christmas.... Or special occasions in general.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

There will be no more tuna for anyone at some point fairly soon if the oceans continue to be emptied of it.

There's lots of it going cheap at the moment because it's been over-fished and there is a surplus.


----------

